# Prüfprotokoll nach DIN EN 60204-1



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Hat jemand ein Prüfprotokoll nach DIN EN 60204-1 ???
Der Kunde verlangt solch ein Protokoll.
Oder weiß jemand wie man den Schaltschrank danach prüft??

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wie immer in solche Fällen 'weiß' das der VDE-Verlag...

http://www.vde-verlag.de/data/normen.php?action=normdetail&vertriebsnr=0113006

... und für knapp 80 EUR dürfen Sie an dem Wissen teilhaben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

